# Global Days for Unlisted Codes?



## SUEV (Sep 25, 2009)

I had to use an unlisted code for an internal hemorroidectomy (46999).  Hemorrhoidectomy codes usually have a 90 day global but since I'm using an unlisted, should I charge for the post-op visits? 
Thanks,
Sue


----------



## RNCPC0709 (Sep 25, 2009)

*You can bill for post op visits*

Flashcode gives this for global surgical period, "XXX=The global concept does not apply to the code."


You would be able to bill for post op visits based on this.


----------



## Erica1217 (Sep 25, 2009)

I think if the insurance company pays you at a rate that is consistent with a similar 90-day procedure, then you should treat it like a 90-day procedure.  That's another reason why it's important to track payments for unlisted codes.  You should have an idea of what would be fair for the services rendered (including post-op care) and if not paid to your expectations, you need to appeal.  I do this quite often and am very successful.  Also, from a patient's point-of-view, it wouldn't be fair to them to get bills for co-pays for post-op visits.  Good luck.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Sep 25, 2009)

*I agree w/ Erica*

Very well said, Erica!  I completely agree.

F Tessa Bartels,CPC, CEMC


----------



## SUEV (Sep 28, 2009)

*Appeals*

Thanks for the advice.  Erica, when you appeal something like this, do you state that you're seeking compensation that reflects a global period?  Since Medicare assigns "global concept does not apply" to unlisted codes, do you appeal those too to make them apply the global concept?  
Sue


----------

